# help need to adverties and link



## trow007 (Mar 28, 2006)

what do you think would be the best ways to adverties now days need some ideas and what dose every one think of my site


----------



## hanau (May 15, 2006)

if someone wanted order from you can they get the shirt with out your logo on the back?

i wouldn't buy one, if i wasn't able to get it with out the logo.
i make the car dealers take their logo of my cars when i buy them new.unless they want to pay for the advertising.

but other than that i like a few of your shirts.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Check out this recent topic for some ways to get traffic to your shop:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=3191

I don't think the flash is helping your sales any. It just makes it harder to shop and doesn't add any functionality to your store. It also will hurt your position in search engines because there is no text on the page to pickup.

Since you live in Chico (I was just up there a couple of weeks ago), you may want to try marketing your t-shirts around the college crowd. Wear your stuff out to the bars and around campus to get it seen. Maybe advertise in the campus newspaper?

I don't mean to sound negative, but right now, there's nothing that really "stands out" about your site or designs. Offensive has been done and done well by many other sites, so if you're going to enter that market, you have to really do something different or work 10 times harder to advertise and market yourself.

Before you start selling t-shirts, I think you should have an idea of who your target market is and how you plan on reaching them through advertising and promotions.


----------



## limubai (Apr 7, 2006)

How big is the logo on the back of your shirts? If it's small I wouldn't think it's too bothersome and it's good PR if it's not big as day. 

Rodney is right about the flash thing. My other biz totally unrelated to tshirts we annihilated our competitor in Google searches within 2 months of starting because we didn't use any flash on our site anywhere. All of our text was picked up and indexed and we listed really well, a few tweaks later and some links for other people pointing to us and we consistently place in the top 5 searches for our market niche. Our competitor still hasn't figured this out 8 months later and we regularly find out our customers looked at both companies and choose ours for various reasons but the ease of our website is consistently pointed out as 1 reason. 

Your site is simple though and that is a good thing as I've discovered. Also Flash is bandwidth intensive and remember a signifigant portion of web users are still on dialup even the USA and other developed nations.


----------



## Davenget (May 22, 2006)

Hello,
Some of the best ways I've found to advertise are through
the web via recipricol linking & Google PPC, there are some fantastic tools out there to market your site, for a linking strategy check out Linkmetro.com they have a free & paid service, for marketing as well as product sales/developing check out my signature link or shoot me an email... Hope this helps

Sincerely
Dave


----------

